# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم zzNk_Unlocker تحديثات :  zZKey Team present new module zZ Huawei Advanced Tool

## Shamseldeen Victory

*zZKey Team present new module zZ Huawei Advanced Tool*  *zZKey Team present new module zZ Huawei Advanced Tool.*      *We are pround to present you the Most Advanced Huawei Tool in the Market
that include more than Huawei 120 models fully supported and this is just the begin.*    *Now if you think in Huawei you Mean ZZ-KEY DONGLE... why??? - Huawei Old Qualcomm (Supported!)
- Huawei Android (Supported!)
- Huawei Android New Security (Supported!)
- Huawei MTK (Supported!)
- Huawei Modems (Supported!)*        *Unique Solutions, Easy, Fast and Brillant.
Not required root phone or another stuff just connect and enjoy, all process are safe.
Intuitive and Wonderfull GUI with HELP (step by step how to).*      *Software Feature
----------------
- Direct unlock.
- Repair Simlock without backup.
- Repair IMEI.
- Write/Read Backup
- NCK Code Calculator
- Voice enabled.
- Restart Counters
- Relock Phone.
- Automatic Phone Detection.
- Automatic AutoBackup Important Areas.*        *Huawei Phones Qcom and Android Supported List:*  Ascend P1 TD (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
Ascend Y100 - U8185 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
Ascend Y101 - U8186 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
Ascend Y200 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
Ascend Y201 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
Ascend Y201 Pro (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
Ascend Y210 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U1250 - MTC 733 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U1270  - MegaFon U1270 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World  FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U1280 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U1285 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U1290 - INQ B1 - INQ B1-200H (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair  IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U3205 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U5110 - Brio - MTC 752 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World  FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U7510 - i-Mobile 6530 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World  FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U7510s (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U7515 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U7517 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U7519 - T-Mobile Tap (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World  FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U7520 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8100 - U8100-5 - U8100-7 - U8100-9 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock,  Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart  Counters)
U8110 - T-Mobile Pulse Mini (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair  IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8120 - Vodafone 845 - Joy (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair  IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8150 - Ideos - T-Mobile Comet (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair  IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8160 - Vodafone 858 Smart - MTC Mini (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock,  Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart  Counters)
U8180 - Orange Stockholm - Ideos X1 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock,  Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart  Counters)
U8300 - Ideos Chat (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8350 -  Boulder - Orange Barcelona - MTC Pro (Direct Unlock, Repair  Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone,  Restart Counters)
U8500 - Ideos X2 - Beeline E300 - MTC Evo (Direct Unlock, Repair  Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone,  Restart Counters)
U8510 - Ideos X3 - Blaze (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair  IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8650 - Sonic - Turkcell T20 - MTC 955 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock,  Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart  Counters)
U8651T - T-Mobile Prism - Astro (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair  IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8652 - ATT Fusion (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8655 - SFR StarTrail 2 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair  IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8660 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8661 - Sonic Plus (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8666 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8666E - U8666N (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8685D (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8800 - Ideos X5 - Impulse 4G (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair  IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8800_Pro - Ideos_X5_Pro (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair  IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8820 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U8860 - Honor - Koko (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World  FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U9120 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
U9130 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
UM840 - Evolution (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)
T9200 (Direct Unlock, Repair Simlock, Repair IMEI(World FIRST), Read/Write Backup, Relock Phone, Restart Counters)      *NOTE:*  *USER CAN FIND HELP CLICKING BELOW PHONE IMAGE IN SOFT theare will be find a complete step by step how to. 
DIRECT UNLOCK and REPAIR SIMLOCK is free for all zz-Key Users,  
REPAIR IMEI is credits bassed until other tool  release for free. 
IMPORTANT ABOUT IMEI REPARATION:
IMEI REPARATION REQUIRE FULL FLASH PHONE,
IF YOU CAN'T HAVE THE FLASH OR YOU CAN'T KNOW HOW FLASH IT, NOT USE.*      *Huawei Phones MTK added:
-------------------------*  *G20 (Calc NCK code)
G3501 (Calc NCK code)
G5010 (Calc NCK code)
G5726 (Calc NCK code)
G6005 (Calc NCK code)
G6210 (Calc NCK code)
G6605 (Calc NCK code)
G6608 (Calc NCK code)
G6609 (Calc NCK code)
G6620 (Calc NCK code)
G6622 (Calc NCK code)
G6800 (Calc NCK code)
G7002 - TMN Blackstone (Calc NCK code)
G7206 (Calc NCK code)
G7206C (Calc NCK code)
G7206D (Calc NCK code)
G7206E (Calc NCK code)
G7210 - Orange Panama - Kyivstar Aero - Virgin Media 720 (Calc NCK code)
G7600 (Calc NCK code)
KPN-Touch (Calc NCK code)*      *Huawei Modems Qcom added:
-------------------------*  *E173 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E1731 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E1732 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E1815 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E352 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E353 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E353Ws Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E353Ws-2 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E357 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E362 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E367 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E372 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E392 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E398 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E156 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E160 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E160G Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E161 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E166 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E169 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E169G Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E170 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E172 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E177 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E180 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E182E Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E220 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E226 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E270 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E510 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E612 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E618 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E620 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E630 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E630+ Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E660 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E660A Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E800 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E870 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
EG162 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
EG162G Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
EG602 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
EG602G Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E1550 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
E1756 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
K2540 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
K3515 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
K3520 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
K3565 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
K3765 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
K4510 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
K4511 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
K4605 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup
K5005 Calculate NCK Codes, Direct Unlock, Reset Counters, Repair Imei(World First), Voice Enabled, Read/Write Backup*     *NOTE: Huawei Modems IMEI Repair is FULLY FREE.*      *ATENTION!!!!!!!*  *CHRISTMAS GIFTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT (Santa Claus is Heare), please contact us 
1- Users trio1, MR/TAMER_SiLver, el-safwa received 20 zz World Premier  Credits FREE because published regularly in our section1- Users trio1,  MR/TAMER_SiLver, el-safwa received 20 zz World Premier Credits FREE  because published regularly success operation logs in our section
2- The first user will report 20 sucessfully operation with our newest creator will recived 20 zz World Premier Credits FREE.
zz World Premier Credits*      *DISCLAIMER:
--------------------------
The change IMEI option has been created by our zZ-Team only with the objective of restablishing the original imei.
Any illegal use with the IMEI, changes or modifications of the original  IMEI, are on their own responsibility. Our zZ-Team no assumes  responsibility to misuse of this software.
-------------------------*      *Update dongle with last UpdateCenter v0.302 is required. Old UpdateCenter version stop working.*    *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*    *Update Here:*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei U8820 Unlock Done:*     *U8820 Repair IMEI Done:*   *U8820 Full Signal After IMEI Repaired:*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Here more proof (Ascend Y100 IMEI done)* *Ascend Y100 IMEI done:*    *Full Signal after IMEI repaired:*    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*more & more proff of our work (Huawei U9120 IMEI Done)* *Huawei U9120 IMEI Done:*    *Full Signal after IMEI repaired:*    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*U8110 IMEI Repair Done* *U8110 IMEI Repair Done:*    *
Here Full Signal after IMEI repaired:*   *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei U7520 IMEI Done perfect!* *Huawei U7520 IMEI Done:*    *Showing IMEI repaired in Phone:*    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## mohamed73

*Huawei Movilnet Pulso (U3205) IMEI Done* *Huawei Movilnet Pulso (U3205) IMEI Done*    *Showing IMEI repaired in Phone:*    *Best Regards
zZ-Team*

----------


## derraji

Many thanks for you

----------

